
Woz prints $2 bills - coolvoltage
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ1TIYxm1vM
======
lbenes
The host does a terrible job. He's not printing the money. Woz is buying uncut
sheets of legit $2 from the Mint and then having them perforated and bound.
They are legal tender because they were printed by the Government.﻿

~~~
coolvoltage
Is it? Because what i understood from the video was that he buys the paper
from the Mint and prints $2 on them. I thought it made sense because Woz said
"I am not sure if its the right president on the note". Woz even talked about
high quality printers which he uses.

~~~
CiaranMcNulty
Nothing Woz says in the interview is false, but he's being very careful in
what he says.

He buys uncut sheets from the treasury, pays a printer to make them into pads
and so on, and then sells them to random people at a loss just for the fun of
playing with their minds :-)

"By law it's legal tender" \- true because they're genuine "I get a printer
[...] to make these pads" \- they make them from genuine bills "I'm not sure
if it's the right President" \- white lie, it is "The serial numbers look
suspicious" \- yeah because they're sequential

------
coolvoltage
Here is a more detailed account.
[http://archive.woz.org/letters/general/78.html](http://archive.woz.org/letters/general/78.html)

------
k__
TL;DW

He bought sheets of $2 bills from the Bureau of Printing and Engraving. Then
he perforated these sheets and glued them to pads.

So he didn't really "print" them, but just modified them.

Still funny.

------
cmcginty
He sells a sheet of 4 for $5. I would buy those all day long ;-)

